# Beauty in love



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Well, beauty (mosaic figurita hen) came to live with me a few years ago, with her mate, Beast. Beast was a dilute red check cock bird, and never a beast to Beauty. He was attentive, affectionate and oh so gentle with her. There was never any bossinsee with Beast when it came to his little love. Beauty loved Beast as much as he loved her. She was always his shadow, one step behind and to the right, but a picture of happiness. He always made sure there was space for her at the food dish and the waterer, and made sure she always had the "best nesting site", Always the highest box in the loft. One day, when I went to the loft, there was poor Beauty, snuggled up against the body of her Beast, he was lying, dead on the floor. Never again did Beauty fly, she always moved in a scramble, eyes looking anxious, widely staring. Many cock birds tried to gain her attentions, with no success, some even colored much like Beast. Beauty knew, they weren't for her. This year, well, there's been a change in Beauty, she's started to fly, walk with confidence, and, by golly, she's fallen in love, not with a dilute red check like Beast, but with a little blue bar cock bird from 06. He is gentle with her, courts her quietly and calmly, makes sure there's a place for her at the waterer and feed dish. He brings her feathers, twigs, pine needles. They are setting up a nest, not in the highest box in the loft, but on the floor. Now, he's not what I would have picked for her, as a mate, he's not the same quality, but how can I deny my Beauty her true love? I can't and I won't. See, there are sometimes happy endings to pigeon tales. 
Daryl


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

*How sweet!*

Sounds like love to me.  Gotta post pictures of the wooing couple (forgo the marriage part, we can check out Bill and Coo's pics for that   )


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

addendum, and O.T., sorta.Forgot to mention, I had an "accident" this morning, when I went to feed pigeons. Wide awake at 2 a.m., so watched t.v., then got ready an hour early. Good thing I did start early. Went to the loft at 4 a.m., and as I was going through the door, felt something plop on my head. Then suddenly a mouse rolled right down my face and right inside my scrub top. I screamed ( and ended up needing to take another shower and change my clothing). The mouse screamed and I bet he needed to change his clothes, too.
Daryl


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

GREAT LOVE STORY, Daryl! Such a heartbreaker and then the happy ending!! One never knows when love will come around and in WHAT form...

LOVE the SECOND TIME AROUND...yes, indeed!! Do you have a name for the new love pij?

Squeaks and I wish BEAUTY and her new BEAU, the VERY BEST!!  

YIKES, I can sure relate to your reaction AND Mr. Mouse! Hope that mouse doesn't mean you will have mice/droppings problems!

LOVE, HUGS and SCRITCHES TO ALL!!


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

mr squeaks said:


> LOVE the SECOND TIME AROUND...yes, indeed!! Do you have a name for the new love pij?


Prince Charming (of course  )


Love the mouse story, too. I can hear his version of it " OH, this terrible monster trapped me in this flappy stuff . . . . "


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

What a lovely story (minus the mousie adventure), Daryl. It is so touching when you get to witness true love between two pigeons.

Terry


----------



## Boni Birds (Mar 19, 2007)

Why did Beast die? You mean pigeons can just wake up dead one day? What do I watch for! That is so sad. And disconcerning...


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Sad, sweet and funny story. 
Love the mouse part! What a shock for both of you.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I was ready to get teary while reading Beast's passing. I am so glad Beauty found love again. 

Funny mouse story  

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Daryl,

I'm so sorry to hear Beauty lost her beloved Beast, but am happy she has found love again. EEK  I would have died if a mouse got that close to me!


Hi Boni Birds

Seems like they can die without any kind of sign, rhyme or reason, but it only happens once in a great while. I think it may be organ failure.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

I'm so glad that Beauty has found a new mate! Long time pairs can be so connected that the loss is very hard on them. Seems like hens sometimes have strong preferences. Somewhere I read that the fertility rate is much higher when the birds pick their own mates.


----------

